# New jnw brute



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Just seen this, looks like everything's a lot more easily accessible for being in a van


http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/brute-trailer-jetter/


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Still like my set-up


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The new carts setup different than mine


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Much bigger logo. Did they just tweak the layouts?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya buffer tank & fuel tanks more accessible also pressure control is face mounted now


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

404 Not Found 

Why do companies change their urls so often? WTH?


----------

